# Solid-White female chihuahua needing a name



## Princess.Is.Natalie (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm getting a solid white chihuahua in a few weeks, and I'm trying to come up with some names for her. I'd love to hear all your ideas/suggestions.

The names I have come up with so far that I like, are:

Vera - (faith)
Jasmine - (white flower)
Tansy - (yellow flower)

Here is a picture of her:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i couldn't get the picture to show. i really like jasmine


----------



## Princess.Is.Natalie (Jul 31, 2007)

Got the picture working . Apparently Flickr isn't friendly. Photobucket is better.


----------



## Princess.Is.Natalie (Jul 31, 2007)

*Tia*

The new chihuahua is going to be a friend to my chihuahua I have already, Tia.

Here she is:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

aww how sweet! i like the name jasmine too.. those flowers smell so good at night.

i also like magnolia (maggie) for a white chi.. wait, are magnolias white? lol


----------



## Princess.Is.Natalie (Jul 31, 2007)

I had a look on google.. Magnolias seem to be a variety of colors. They come in white, pink, or a peachy color as far as I've seen.

- I think I'm missing something? Like I need a few more names to choose from.


----------



## Princess.Is.Natalie (Jul 31, 2007)

I just found the name Gwyn. It means fair, white, blessed.

I don't particularly like "G" names, but it might suit her??


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

She's a cutie pie! 
Jasmine is a nice name.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Fist of all Congratulations she is beautiful.
I like Jasmine.

Also Blossom, Pure, Lily or Keisha (Just as I love that name).


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Hi, your new little girl looks just like the little girl I am getting in September. Don't know if you've seen my pic I posted yesterday??? Well I am probably going to call my new girl Krystal (she is only four weeks today and I will be bringing her home in September, all being well). My daughters want to call her Binkie though, which I quite like.

As for your baby, I absolutely love the name Magnolia (shortened to Maggie). Also I like Jasmine - that's so cute. I also like Tansy, so I'm not much help really am I??? lol. I think all the names suggested would suit her. She's a real cutie!!


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

I like the name Jasmine, and I also like Keisha too Julie..........


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

..............


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

she's beautiful!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations!

What an adorable sweet puppy. I like the name Jasmine, which seems to fit her beautiful white color. I also like the name Lily.


----------



## Princess.Is.Natalie (Jul 31, 2007)

lebecron said:


> Hi, your new little girl looks just like the little girl I am getting in September. Don't know if you've seen my pic I posted yesterday??? Well I am probably going to call my new girl Krystal (she is only four weeks today and I will be bringing her home in September, all being well). My daughters want to call her Binkie though, which I quite like.
> 
> As for your baby, I absolutely love the name Magnolia (shortened to Maggie). Also I like Jasmine - that's so cute. I also like Tansy, so I'm not much help really am I??? lol. I think all the names suggested would suit her. She's a real cutie!!



Lol, yes I saw your post . I'm taking mine home September 7th actually. I think shes only about 2 weeks old now (she was born July 17th).


----------

